

How big is the Internet? - gasull
http://www.news.com.au/technology/story/0,28348,25857420-5018992,00.html

======
aberman
I totally thought this was going to be an article about the Morris Worm. Damn!

------
anigbrowl
That's cool. The 150 web address per person got me - one wonders what
proportion of that is spam and/or subdirectories, however.

Sucks for Africa though :-(

------
alexgartrell
Wow, I was pretty surprised that the US does so well in terms of the percent
of the population using the Internet.

~~~
sound2man
It's all the white collar workers surfing from work :)

